# PC Werkzeug aber welches?



## Otep (28. November 2012)

Guten Morgen,

nun ich wollte mir einen neuen Werkzeugsatz fürs schrauben am PC zulegen. Leider finde ich nur noch kruscht...
Bis jetzt hatte ich einen Mix aus billig vom Discounter über Wera und Co. und davon ist die Hälfte schon ausgenudelt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was brauche ich...

Kreuz- / Schlitzschraubendreher in verschiedenen Größen (magnetisch, aber nicht mit Bits)
Auflegewerkzeug + Crimpzange (RJ45)
Kabeltester (RJ45 reicht mir)
Verschiedene Zangen / Seitenschneider

Die Frage is nun ob es das in nem Kompletten Satz gibt oder soll ich besser alles einzeln bestellen und mir nen Werkzeugkoffer dafür besorgen?

Mein Budget wäre bis 150€ , Auflegewerkzeug und Crimpzange brauche ich nicht zwingend neu, aber meins hat die Beste Zeit schon hinter sich gelassen.

MfG

Otep
_______________________



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. November 2012)

Ich würde da lieber Fisher Price nehmenanstatt das abgebildete Zeugs.
Also generell ist Wera ja nicht schlecht, aber es gibt ja mehrere Preisklassen. Bei den Zangen würde ich mal nach Knippex schauen und bei den Schraubendrehern würde ich eher gezielt einzelne Teile holen so wie man die braucht. Vielleicht etwas hochpreisiger einsteigen oder mal nach Hazet, Gedore, Stahlwille und Co schauen mit gehärteter Spitze. Crimpzange und Tester habe ich jetzt nicht so auf dem Schirm. Dazu würde ich mir dann selbst einen Koffer / Tasche kaufen.
Ich selbst nutze für den PC einen über 20 Jahre alten Umsteckschraubendreher aus dem VW Bordwerkzeug


----------



## Nagligee (28. November 2012)

Schau dich am besten mal hier um.
Kann das Werkzeug von Wiha nur wärmstens empfehlen.
Liegt gut in der Hand und qualitativ sehr hochwertig.
Benutze auch verschiedene Schraubendreher/ Zangen für den Modellbau bzw. den PC.


*EDIT* Das wär doch schonmal ein guter Anfang. Verschiedene Kreuz-/ Schlitzaufsätze die du wechseln und von der Länge beliebig einstellen kannst.


----------



## shootme55 (28. November 2012)

Ich mach fast alles mit meinem schweizer Taschenmesser. Selbst Notebookdisplay tauschen ist damit kein Problem. 

VICTORINOX Taschenwerkzeug Hercules, feststellbar, rot: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit


----------



## Otep (29. November 2012)

Hm, na gut...

Dann werde ich mir wohl einen Werkzeugkoffer besorgen und das ganze individuell gestalten


----------



## riedochs (30. November 2012)

Ich habe mit dem "Werkzeug" Set von Aldi gute Erfahrung gemacht. Für 7 Euro kann man zwar nicht übermäßig viel erwarten aber für die normalen Arbeiten langt es. Ansonsten Knippex, Wiha und andere gute Werkzeuge für heavy duty Einsätze.


----------



## AeroX (2. Dezember 2012)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich habe mit dem "Werkzeug" Set von Aldi gute Erfahrung gemacht. Für 7 Euro kann man zwar nicht übermäßig viel erwarten aber für die normalen Arbeiten langt es. Ansonsten Knippex, Wiha und andere gute Werkzeuge für heavy duty Einsätze.



So seh ich das auch. Solch zangenset's von Aldi kann man schon kaufen. Wenn man damit nicht jeden Tag arbeiten muss langt das schon. 
Ansonsten wie er das geschrieben hat knippex, etc. Aber da zahlst du schon ne Ecke mehr


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Dezember 2012)

Jepp mit den Aldi Schraubendrehern könnte man auch leben, nur die Griffe sind nicht so prickelnd ( die muss ich nicht jeden Tag in der Hand haben )


----------



## AeroX (2. Dezember 2012)

Da hast du wohl recht aber gibt auch schlimmeres  aber mit wegen den griffen würde ich nicht so teueres Werkzeug kaufen wenn man es selten benutzt


----------



## joasas (2. Dezember 2012)

Wera/Wiha Schraubendreher, da würde ich nicht sparen. Klar sind das mal 20€ Unterschied bei einem Set. Dafür hast du aber hochwertige Schraubendreher die ein Leben lang halten bei privater Benutzung. Die billigen Schraubendreher sind leider immer nach ein paar Jahren oder gar Monaten ausgeleiert - auf die Dauer gesehen wesentlich günstiger hochwertiges Werkzeug zu kaufen.


----------

